# New dhcpcd and resolv.conf

## Akaihiryuu

Ok, after some headaches I finally realized that dhcpcd has completely changed.  I have been through dhcpcd.conf and removed the options requesting domain name, DNS servers, etc.  I do not want it overwriting my /etc/resolv.conf.  But no matter what I do it keeps overwriting it with information from my ISP.  The old version had a command line switch to stop it, but the new one has me completely baffled.  Has anyone dealt with this or know what to do?

----------

## wuzzerd

In my /etc/conf.d/net  I have this:

```
dhcp_eth1="nodns"  # don't trash my resolv.conf

modules_eth1=("dhcp ifconfig")
```

Replace the eth1 with whatever your interface is called.

Hope this works.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

 *wuzzerd wrote:*   

> In my /etc/conf.d/net  I have this:
> 
> ```
> dhcp_eth1="nodns"  # don't trash my resolv.conf
> 
> ...

 

That didn't work...it stopped it from putting its own search and nameserver entries in there...but it is still overwriting mine, just with a blank file.

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Nevermind, I'm just going to mask the new version and put the old one back on.  This new version of dhcpcd is garbage, it falls under "what on earth were they thinking".  It looks like change for the sake of change.

----------

## Princess Nell

Have you considered using openresolv?

----------

## Akaihiryuu

Actually no, I haven't heard of it until now.  I may look at it sometime when I get time.  I'm busy for the next couple weeks and don't feel like messing with my server.

----------

